# Weekend report from upper Galveston Bay



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

This weekend was a tale of 2 different days for sure. Saturday was bluebird sunny skies and light winds and we had to work hard for them. Midday was a bust but as it got later in the day the bite turned on for Saturday. A later bite is expected on those types of bad weather days and that is exactly what we got. Lots of trout and a few black drum and they were really feeding good at dusk! No big fish this weekend just lots of solid trout.

Sunday however was perfect conditions!!! Humpin winds with overcast skies and the fish responded. I only had 1 angler but we were limited out on trout in just a bit over an hour in to the trip. We just played catch and release the rest of the day and we caught fish everywhere we went with such good conditions. Not too many anglers on the water both afternoons which is nice for me. I love having the spots and the fish all to myself.

Looks like a great forecast for the next week with windy conditions and lots of clouds. If you want to learn how to catch fish in adverse conditions just give me a call.

Dont forget my *2cooler only* Spring Break Special for families with kids 17 and under. 5 hour trip is $400 plus bait for a family up to 4. Bait is extra. Good from March 11th to the 19th. You must mention this ad.

See you on the water
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
Galvestonfish.com


----------

